# My daughter



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

My daughter was asked to model some Easter dress that my neighbor made. Shot with 50mm 1.8 cropped and processed in ps. Like Quinn, I am interested in doing a little more people shooting so please critique.




Kaylee by choward_01, on Flickr




Kaylee by choward_01, on Flickr




Kaylee by choward_01, on Flickr




Kaylee by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

So cute! 

I'm posting from my phone so I will critique later!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

ok thanks..


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Ok here's my 2 cents 

#2 is my favorite out of these! 

#1 Too close to the shrub. If you want to incorporate the blooms I would have her play or gently pull them toward her. Does that make sense? 

Not enough fill light on her face. 

And watch chopping off feet. 

#2 & #3
Not enough fill light & her feet

#4 Too close to the fence. If you wanna use it try to incorporate it into the shot by having her put one hand & one foot on it. 

Not enough fill light. 

Were you using a flash or are all of these just natural light? I didn't check the EXIF data. 

Also, if you wanna shoot people shots I recommend getting a reflector. They are great tools for outside shots. You can find several different ones at B & H. Also, a speed light if you don't already have one. 


Hope this helps!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you so much. i was not using a flash, im still scared of it to be honest. The main focus of the photos were the dresses so i felt like the feet (mainly because he shoes didnt match lol) werent important. The thing that is most frustrating is as much as i was trying to be aware of where i was focusing she still seems a bit soft in the photos. 

Im sure that there will be many more opportunities for me to practice with her so i will deffinately keep what you said im mind.

Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Thank you so much. i was not using a flash, im still scared of it to be honest. The main focus of the photos were the dresses so i felt like the feet (mainly because he shoes didnt match lol) werent important. The thing that is most frustrating is as much as i was trying to be aware of where i was focusing she still seems a bit soft in the photos.
> 
> Im sure that there will be many more opportunities for me to practice with her so i will deffinately keep what you said im mind.
> 
> Thanks again for the input.



Don't be afraid of the Speedlight. They are actually pretty easy to use. 

And just let her go barefoot.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

Barefoot hahahahahaha not that youngin... She deffinately gets that from her mom.. So should i use the speedlite on camera or on a tripod?


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 24, 2014)

Crickett gave some excellent feedback.
Looks like some real Easter camo in #1!  Blends well with the flowering bush.  She is a cutie pie!  Good job.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

wvdawg said:


> Crickett gave some excellent feedback.
> Looks like some real Easter camo in #1!  Blends well with the flowering bush.  She is a cutie pie!  Good job.



Thank you. I am by no means a portrait photographer but it was a lot of fun and hope to get better at it.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2014)

Pretty girl, I am glad she looks like her mother


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 24, 2014)

Im glad she dont act like her mother..


----------



## Crickett (Mar 24, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Barefoot hahahahahaha not that youngin... She deffinately gets that from her mom.. So should i use the speedlite on camera or on a tripod?



I use mine on camera & bounce it but if you go off camera you will need a way to trigger it. 



Sea dawg1978 said:


> Im glad she dont act like her mother..


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 24, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Im glad she dont act like her mother..


You are a brave man. I have known your wife since she was 18. But I will not tell her what you said


----------



## quinn (Mar 24, 2014)

Nicely done! Your on camera flash will work better than you might think outside. You may want to crop the legs some so they arent chopped if you dont want to show the feet. If you look where the sun is hitting her those ares are sharper than the darker ones. I'm no pro yet either but to me it says the better the lighting the sharper the image. That may not be true but that's what I see in these shots! To bad your not closer to Atlanta,every tuesday night they do a shoot at the goat farm studios.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back, I am hoping to find something around here, a photo club or something.


----------



## Alicyn (Mar 28, 2014)

So cute! Good job on the pictures.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 30, 2014)

I took a couple more this time using a fill flash. Critiques welcome.



Kaylee Ann cropped by choward_01, on Flickr



Kaylee Ann by choward_01, on Flickr


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks Great CJ


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 30, 2014)

killer elite said:


> Looks Great CJ



Thanks bud.


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2014)

Are you comming to the birthday party?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quinns?


----------



## king killer delete (Mar 30, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Quinns?



Who else?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 30, 2014)

Yes we will be there.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## donald-f (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes the fill flash made the difference. Much sharper with no shadows on the face.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you all.. And thanks again Crickett for the critique. I am very pleased with the way these last ones turned out.


----------



## Crickett (Mar 31, 2014)

Sea dawg1978 said:


> Thank you all.. And thanks again Crickett for the critique. I am very pleased with the way these last ones turned out.



You're welcome!  

Those are much better! The dress is adorable too! Your neighbor done a good job on it! Your daughter makes a great little model!


----------

